# Report BUG L146: Timer, Duplicate OTA Channel Listing



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

Still got the Duplicate Channel Listing for OTA DTV channels during Timer Creation.

Crashman


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup, me too. For the record, when setting OTA timers, I always choose the first listing in the list. I have no idea if it makes any difference or not.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

On my local ABC station, I get two OTA's stations but what seems even stranger than that, the first one on the list is broadcasting what would normally be an hour later. In other words, I can watch a program that airs at 7:00 pm at 6:00 pm. The second station is airing what the channel guide would indicate if it had one. Has anyone else run into this one?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

lujan - where are you located? I'm guessing that you are somewhere in the mountain time zone and your local abc station isn't set up to timeshift the east coast feed to broadcast it at its proper time.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes, I'm in Albuquerque which is Mountain time.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

lujan said:


> Yes, I'm in Albuquerque which is Mountain time.


Lujan - Another NM'er here. Channel 21-1 carries any HDTV that KOAT passes through from the network feed. Channel 21-2 is SD only. Subchannel 21-2 is timeshifted and the other is not.

.....G


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

guruka said:


> Lujan - Another NM'er here. Channel 21-1 carries any HDTV that KOAT passes through from the network feed. Channel 21-2 is SD only. Subchannel 21-2 is timeshifted and the other is not.
> 
> .....G


Thanks Guruka, how can you tell what the channel numbers are (such as 21-1 = 7-1, 21-2 = 7-2 and so on)?


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

lujan said:


> Thanks Guruka, how can you tell what the channel numbers are (such as 21-1 = 7-1, 21-2 = 7-2 and so on)?


KASA FOX 2 = DT 27-1
KOB NBC 4 = DT 26-1
KNME PBS 5 = DT 35-1 (HD) and 35-2 (SD)
KOAT ABC 7 = DT 21-1 and 21-2
KRQE CBS 13 = DT 16-1
KWBQ WB 19 = DT 29-1
KASY UPN 50 = DT 45-1

.....G


----------

